# Schnur an Stippe befestigen?!



## Eitsch (7. April 2018)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich hab da mal ne Frage.
Ich habe mir einen neue Stippe gekauft, an deren Ende befindet sich satt nem Ring nur ein Stoff Bändchen... Weiter nichts.
Weiß jemand wie man dort die Schnur korrekt befestigt? 

Ich glaube wenn man die Schnur da einfach dran macht, rutscht sie nach unten runter und das wars... ;+;+;+


----------



## gründler (7. April 2018)

*AW: Schnur an Stippe befestigen?!*

Googel 

konnektor stipprute


Oder Schlaufe in Schlaufe,ich würd das band aber abmachen und nen Konnektor verkleben.

 Du brauchst aber einen für Lang lang,nicht für Gummizüge,also innen hohl damit du ihn auf die Spoitze kleben kannst.
#h


----------



## Stumbe (7. April 2018)

*AW: Schnur an Stippe befestigen?!*

Hi,
Am Besten in das nächstgelegene Angelgeschäft gehen, die machen dir in kürzester Zeit nen Aufsatz drauf. Kostet auch kaum was.

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (7. April 2018)

*AW: Schnur an Stippe befestigen?!*

Genau. Du gehst mit der Spitze in den nächsten Angelladen und möchtest dafür einen passenden Konektor drauf haben. Wenn die richtig wuchern, kostet dich das nen fünfer. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. April 2018)

*AW: Schnur an Stippe befestigen?!*

Entweder so was,

https://pro-fishing.de/kleinteile/2...MIwMav9cCo2gIVYSrTCh1THANWEAQYAyABEgK9ZPD_BwE

oder wie ich es früher oft gemacht habe, einen Ventilgummi, b.z.w ein passendes Stückchen Kabelisolierung über die Spitze gezogen, die Schnur durch gefädelt und dahinter die Schnur befestigt, verknotet.
Wenn man aber schon mal die Schnüre/Montage wechseln will, dann ist der "Stonfo" sicher die bessere Lösung!

Jürgen


----------



## u-see fischer (7. April 2018)

*AW: Schnur an Stippe befestigen?!*

Ich habe in meiner Jugend tatsächlich mal einen Knoten gelernt, um eine Schnur an dieses Bändchen zu befestigen. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung mehr, wie der geht. #q

 Würde heute auch in einen Laden gehen und mir so eine "Stonfo" Lösung anstreben.


----------



## thanatos (8. April 2018)

*AW: Schnur an Stippe befestigen?!*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Genau. Du gehst mit der Spitze in den nächsten Angelladen und möchtest dafür einen passenden Konektor drauf haben. Wenn die richtig wuchern, kostet dich das nen fünfer. Mehr aber auch nicht.



 *VORSICHT !!!!*
*nimm* am besten die ganze Rute mit ,es könnte sonst passieren das du die Spitze wegen des dickeren Stonfos nicht mehr eingeschoben bekommst :c


----------



## Riesenangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Schnur an Stippe befestigen?!*

Stimmt. Nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## schomi (8. April 2018)

*AW: Schnur an Stippe befestigen?!*

Hallo,
du kannst auch im Bändchen einen Achter Knoten machen und die Schnur einschlaufen.


----------



## Jürgen57 (5. März 2020)

Hab mir Gestern eine Stippe gekauft,da hat mir mein Angeldealer 
einen kleinen Wirbel mit Karabiner an das Bändchen geknotet.
Ich denke das ist auch eine gute Lösung.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. März 2020)

Moin!
Stonfos/Connectoren sind praktisch, aber nicht wirklich gut, da die Belastung nicht verteilt wird.
Ein "Rattenschwanz" ist die bessere Lösung; Ein 2cm langes Stück Gummischlauch ca 20-30cm weit auf die Spitze schieben, Schnurschlaufe drumlegen und die Schnur 20-30 mal um die Spitze wickeln, dann noch ein Stück Gummischlauch drüberschieben und ans überstehende Ende nen Micro Snap anbinden.
So bricht die Spitze fast nie... .


----------



## Ukel (5. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Stonfos/Connectoren sind praktisch, aber nicht wirklich gut, da die Belastung nicht verteilt wird.
> Ein "Rattenschwanz" ist die bessere Lösung; Ein 2cm langes Stück Gummischlauch ca 20-30cm weit auf die Spitze schieben, Schnurschlaufe drumlegen und die Schnur 20-30 mal um die Spitze wickeln, dann noch ein Stück Gummischlauch drüberschieben und ans überstehende Ende nen Micro Snap anbinden.
> So bricht die Spitze fast nie... .
> Anhang anzeigen 339775


Ich finde das zu viel Gefummel und ich hatte noch nie eine gebrochene Spitze wegen der Verwendung von Konnektoren. Mag aber auch an der verwendeten Spitze liegen, es sind dünne, eingespleißte Vollkarbonspitzen. Bei mir sind jedenfalls bei allen Teleskopstippen die Stonfos drauf.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. März 2020)

Ist deutlich weniger Gefummel als das aufkleben eines Stonfos.
Aber jeder wie er mag - ich habe auch auf einigen Ruten Stonfos.. .
Aber bei mir hat sich auch der ein oder andere schonmal gelöst - das ist mit mit der Ratte noch nie passiert.


----------



## Tricast (5. März 2020)

rhinefisher hat Recht mit dem lösen. Wir veranstalten ja immer ein Schnupperangeln für Kinder und da wird mit 5m Telestippen gefischt. Auf denen habe ich auch Stonfos und es passiert halt dass sich mal einer löst. Auf den Stippen für Susanne haben wir auch den "Rattenschwanz" und es gibt nichts besseres. Auch das Wechseln der Montage ist ein Kinderspiel.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein "Rattenschwanz" ist die bessere Lösung; Ein 2cm langes Stück Gummischlauch ca 20-30cm weit auf die Spitze schieben, Schnurschlaufe drumlegen und die Schnur 20-30 mal um die Spitze wickeln, dann noch ein Stück Gummischlauch drüberschieben und ans überstehende Ende nen Micro Snap anbinden.



So habe ich das schon vor 50 Jahren gelernt, nur der nette Name (Rattenschwanz) dafür, war mir nicht bekannt.
Wenn kein Gummischlauch, zumeist Ventilgummi, zur Hand war, ging auch ein Stück Kabelisolierung, von irgend einem gerade vorhandenen Elektrokabel.

Jürgen


----------



## Ukel (5. März 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist deutlich weniger Gefummel als das aufkleben eines Stonfos.
> Aber jeder wie er mag - ich habe auch auf einigen Ruten Stonfos.. .
> Aber bei mir hat sich auch der ein oder andere schonmal gelöst - das ist mit mit der Ratte noch nie passiert.


Naja, den Stonfo muss man ja nur einmal ankleben, das dauert nur Sekunden und man hat dann Ruhe, den Rattenschwanz muss man immer wieder ranfummeln. Aber genau wie du sagst, muss halt jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2020)

Ukel schrieb:


> den Rattenschwanz muss man immer wieder ranfummeln



Wenn es so gemacht wird wie von Rheinfisher beschrieben, also mit einem Mikrowirbel, muss die Schnur genau so eingehängt werden wie mit einem Stonfo, ist also exakt der selbe Aufwand.
Ich habe früher immer das Gummi/Kabelisolierung mit auf das Wickelbrett der Schnur gepackt, wobei dann die Montage eines Mikrowirbels eine echte Verbesserung ist, weil das Gummi einfach auf der Rutenspitze verbleibt und eben nicht immer wieder auf Neue an die Spitze gefummelt werden muss.

Jürgen


----------



## Ukel (5. März 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn es so gemacht wird wie von Rheinfisher beschrieben, also mit einem Mikrowirbel, muss die Schnur genau so eingehängt werden wie mit einem Stonfo, ist also exakt der selbe Aufwand.
> Ich habe früher immer das Gummi/Kabelisolierung mit auf das Wickelbrett der Schnur gepackt, wobei dann die Montage eines Mikrowirbels eine echte Verbesserung ist, weil das Gummi einfach auf der Rutenspitze verbleibt und eben nicht immer wieder auf Neue an die Spitze gefummelt werden muss.
> 
> Jürgen


Oh, das mit dem Microwirbel habe ich überlesen, das ist auf dem Foto aber auch nicht ersichtlich, danach kam es mir so vor, als wäre die Schnur durchgehend um die Spitze gewickelt. Bleibe trotzdem beim Stonfo


----------



## rhinefisher (5. März 2020)

Ja - es ist etwas unglücklich, dass man den Snap auf dem Bild nicht sieht.
Hey, aber ich wäre um Klassen zu träge um das jedesmal neu zu wickeln...


----------

